# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναζήτηση hdmi receiver Sil 9023

## JOUN

Καλησπέρα.
Ψάχνω το Sil 9023 ctu που είναι στην είσοδο των hdmi τηλεόρασης που έχει φάει κεραυνό και κάηκε.
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το βρούμε Ελλάδα; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

